# Feint Whispers Chapter #5: The Excavation



## jasamcarl (Jun 5, 2003)

Mist still hangs heavy in the dawn sky over the hilltop where the Order of the Risen Star resides. The rest of the caravan crew had departed with the pack animals to head by to Duvik's Pass. Now it is the turn of the Fists, who are packed with their horses and wagon infront of the main Cathedral building. Jericho has recovered from the touch of stirge and undeath alike. A congregation of monks dressed in black robes stands to wish them farewell, lead by the still grieving Brother Gerrard. Last hangs near his feet.

Word came to the order the day before that fighting had broken out in the surrounding mountains and valleys between Palidans of the Order of Lothar and local orcish tribes. Vague rumors of heretical cults who support the coming Usurper have also come in through refugees and representatives of razed villages seeking assistance from the clerics. The situation is hectic and the supplies delivered from Duvik are being prepared for distribution to the locals. Activity is everywhere on the hilltop this morning.

The Abbot speaks, "We are pleased to have had you as our guests. Your presence over the past several days has been a solace, but now you must go, as I am sure Whiteclove will soon have need of you, and the road ways are becoming more and more the province of orc raiders. Brother Bhartus, though we may have few dwarves here, they are among the most stalwart of subjects in virtue; I hope you will return to stiffen them against despair and the corruption that threatens this land. Jericho, your visit has been, as always, interesting; perhaps the next time you visit, you will have enough spare humility to accept Telmor as your patron and Lord.." A frown crosses his face, "I know if there is any part of Durham's spirit left in this place, he would look kindly on your return." He looks down to Norri, then Whitney, then finally Tarowyn, "To find such new friends with so many differing virtues....The All-Father sees nobility in all peoples." His gaze hangs briefly on Whitney at that before he backs away to allow for the wagon and party room to depart.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

_Jericho gets astride his steed, *Saladin*,_ "I am quite the humble soul, but Jericho Ibn al Sufaed, bows to no gods, though I respect their place where they stand, my fate is mine, and mine alone.."

_Jericho kicks his steed forward,_ "Ya, ya, yaleleleleleleleleeee!" _Jericho rides for Duvik's Pass, hoping to assist with the recent orcish raids, and of course another adventure!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 5, 2003)

Whitney blinks at the pointed comment and look, suprised that an abbot of a provincial monestary would know her secrets so well, though she supposes a learned cleargy man would be well read as well. Her hand touches the pouch that she keeps her father's signet in as she bows to him. 

"Thank you for your hospitatly, and I am only sorry that we arrived too late to help your lost folk." finishes her bow and picks up Mist and puts her on her shoulders. "Hopefully we can return to visit on more peaceful times."


----------



## Krug (Jun 5, 2003)

"Thank you Abbot. Dwarves must be reminded the Moradin watches over them, wherever they may be," says Bhartus. "May your days be graced with victory and then peace."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2003)

Norri waves quietly, to Last in particular, as they make their way back.

"Cheers all," he says, "Till next time, aye?"


----------



## Mirth (Jun 6, 2003)

"Again I thank you, brothers, for your kindness and thoughtfulness," Tarowyn says as he mounts his horse. The elf raises his fist once again and rides out to join the group as they depart.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 7, 2003)

The Fists wind their way down the hill back onto the rough trail that hugs the foothills to the south and the lightly forested lowlands to the north. The noon sun comes and goes, striking across large wheatfields that are cut into the woods along the way east. The day is marked by an odd silence, with only the occasional and distant drums from the mountains to break the dearth of noise.

As the Sun falls and dusk comes, the party spots the tail end of a line of wagons trudging ahead. Farm implements and furniture is stacked are packed on horse and wagon, while people flank the cargo along the edges of the dirt road, looking dirty and tired; many are young, their clothing little more than shreds. As the party nears the rearmost wagon, several people turn in a fright, catching a hint of the weapons, especially the figure of Jericho, feint moon and sunlight sparkling against his black armor as he sits astride his warhorse. The figures bow huridly to the Fists. A moment or two later, several older men fall behind the caravan. All quickly say a, "G'day, Lords."

One gray-haired fellow speaks for the others, "Care to join our company for the night's stop? It be bad times, what with the orc and all. Travelers be needing to stick together."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> One gray-haired fellow speaks for the others, "Care to join our company for the night's stop? It be bad times, what with the orc and all. Travelers be needing to stick together." *




_Jericho comes to a canter, as the old man speaks,_ "I don't see any harm in that, the Fists of Duvik, would welcome such company I suppose.  We are aware that orc raids have become more commonplace, and any chance to clash steel with orcs is a good day indeed."

_Jericho laughs, a hearty bellowing laugh,_ "Any chance for a hot meal tonight?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 7, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The Fists wind their way down the hill back onto the rough trail that hugs the foothills to the south and the lightly forested lowlands to the north. The noon sun comes and goes, striking across large wheatfields that are cut into the woods along the way east. The day is marked by an odd silence, with only the occasional and distant drums from the mountains to break the dearth of noise.
> 
> As the Sun falls and dusk comes, the party spots the tail end of a line of wagons trudging ahead. Farm implements and furniture is stacked are packed on horse and wagon, while people flank the cargo along the edges of the dirt road, looking dirty and tired; many are young, their clothing little more than shreds. As the party nears the rearmost wagon, several people turn in a fright, catching a hint of the weapons, especially the figure of Jericho, feint moon and sunlight sparkling against his black armor as he sits astride his warhorse. The figures bow huridly to the Fists. A moment or two later, several older men fall behind the caravan. All quickly say a, "G'day, Lords."
> 
> One gray-haired fellow speaks for the others, "Care to join our company for the night's stop? It be bad times, what with the orc and all. Travelers be needing to stick together." *




"We would be happy to give what aid we can." Whitney says as she trots up on her horse, a gentle smile on her face.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2003)

Norri gives a little salute from his spot in the back of the wagon.

"Happy to assist," he notes jovially, should anyone ask his opinion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri gives a little salute from his spot in the back of the wagon.
> 
> "Happy to assist," he notes jovially, should anyone ask his opinion. *




"Of course ye is wee man," _Jericho glances to the wagon,_ "And ye know we can always use your skillful wee hands, I mean look at them hands, no bigger then a wee lad's hands!  I mean just look at them, tiny wee man fingers, all dainty..." _Jericho chuckles, at his own wit._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2003)

Norri shrugs and smiles.

"Best hands to have when dealin' with pockets or locks I say," he says and grins broadly.


----------



## Krug (Jun 7, 2003)

Bhartus agrees. "Aye best to stick together, particularly against fearsome Orcs!" His crossbow is armed and ready, as always.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 7, 2003)

Tarowyn hangs back, letting the others talk, as he thinks deep thoughts and gets lost in self-reflection...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 7, 2003)

Dusk becomes night and the caravan rolls into a sizable clearing adjacent to the road. The area is walled in by trees. The wagons are set up in a circular fashion. Women and children bring out supplies and set up a fire, while the men, some dozen or so, take out scythes, spears, and the occasional short sword. As the dinner fires illuminate the enclosed space, the armed figures station themselves around the perimeter, obvioiusly on guard.

As supper is being prepared, the group of men who had asked the party to join the caravan for the night approaches. The gray haired man, shortsword in his holster speaks, his voice hoarse, but firm "Excuse me sirs. I am Jorut, the elder of these people. We noticed de arms you be carrying, and be thinking you important folk. I know holy ones often be traveling with those such as you. Might ye have a priest amongst yous?" His gaze is set on Jericho.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

_Jericho looks to Bhartus,_ "We got us a Holy Dwarf, Moradin watches over him, if that is what you mean."

_Jericho calls Bhartus,_ "Bhartus, these men are looking for a holy man, but I figure you can fill in a pinch?"

_*OOC:* Jericho will use his Battle +6 skill to help maximize the defenses of the camp, he will take 10, for a total check of 16._


----------



## Krug (Jun 7, 2003)

"I be a priest," says Bhartus. "What does thou need?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 7, 2003)

Whitney dismounts as the others do so, and keeps quiet as the strangers converge on Bhartus to speak, her eyes taking in all she can about the assembled folks


----------



## Mirth (Jun 8, 2003)

Tarowyn follows Jericho's lead and helps to arrange the defense of the caravan.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 8, 2003)

As Tarowyn and Jericho use their experience to improve upon the peasent's defence, the elder speaks to Bhartus, looking a bit surprised: 

"We haven't seen a dwarf priest in these parts. But the Dwarffather (Moradin) the blessed ally of the All-Father....the fighting forced my people to move to safer lands to the east. I live in a small village, but me cousin Drasik be workin at a keep about one mile north of here.." he motions to the woodland, "He be a blacksmith for the garrison commander, Lord Hurazrod. The Lord is said to be an evil man, practicing sacrafices and vile magics on his peasents. We have heard news that his keep be attacked  and sacked by some Paladins and he be dead, but I haven't heard word of Drasik. I want to know what happen to him, but I have to look after my people, and I don't know if any of the evil still be around the place. We be lucky that such powerful sirs such as yourselves happend by. Would you see it in your heart to go to the keep and see if there are any survivors? As a priest, you can bring the gods' damnation on the foul things that be there and assure that me cousin's body not been perverted. There might still be some of the Commander's gold there; Paladins don't have no care for gold after all. What do you say?"

You hear sincere longing in his voice.

ooc: Tarowyn's advice on the camp's defense is helpful. Jericho's Battle check is raised to 18.


----------



## Krug (Jun 8, 2003)

"We certainly will," says Bhartus. "Well I will but I must speak to my comrades first."

Bhartus relays the problem to the rest and sees what they say. "We need to find a blacksmith who was unwise enough to toil for a necromancer... a bunch of Paladins ransacked the necromancer's stronghold and now Drasik, the blacksmith, is missing. What say you? "


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 8, 2003)

"I see.. the stiff morally uptight er.. upright have taken their smithy and we need to accompany you to get him back." Mist purrs loudly and flicks her tail, you can swear the cat is smirking from her spot on Whitney's shoulder as the mage speaks. "I'm all for it, the villagers are defintely in need of their smith, and I am thinking the dark mage didn't exactly give him a choice.. with a good amount of luck perhaps they will have him do some penance and let him go. Sounds like a task somewhat easier than our usual. Shall I prepare my more potent spells and buy more bolts before we go?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"We certainly will," says Bhartus. "Well I will but I must speak to my comrades first."
> 
> Bhartus relays the problem to the rest and sees what they say. "We need to find a blacksmith who was unwise enough to toil for a necromancer... a bunch of Paladins ransacked the necromancer's stronghold and now Drasik, the blacksmith, is missing. What say you? " *




"Probably not by choice," _Jericho replies, as he instructs the men on defense,_ "If they need help, then Jericho will assist, besides I doubt little could be done without my aid, as it is."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2003)

Norri has found the highest point in the camp and is looking out for things when he hears the others talking.



> _Originally posted by Krug_
> "What say you?"




"Count me in for anything you guys are doin'," Norri calls down, his crossbow resting on his shoulder.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 9, 2003)

"It seems with each passing day, we move further and further from our original mandate," Tarowyn muses, "but wherever the Fist goes the index finger is sure to be. Let's do this thing."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 9, 2003)

The old man looks pleased, "Ye best wait till morning, m'Lords. The orcs usually come at night and if they attack we will need your skills here. Thank Moradin!!! Bless the stout mountain folk."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 9, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The old man looks pleased, "Ye best wait till morning, m'Lords. The orcs usually come at night and if they attack we will need your skills here. Thank Moradin!!! Bless the stout mountain folk." *




"Think nothing of it, it is what we do," _Jericho counters,_ "this matter should not take long, hopefully."


----------



## Krug (Jun 9, 2003)

"Yes, hopefully Moradin will come to our aid tonight should the orcs come for an attack," says Bhartus. 

_Whatever the fist is the index finger is sure to be..._ thinks Bhartus. _These elves. Can't they say what they mean?_


----------



## Mirth (Jun 9, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *"...Bless the stout mountain folk." *




_*Bathe* the smelly mountain folk is more like it,_ Tarowyn thinks to himself and then sees Bhartus, the thumb of the Fist, looking at him. Quickly, the elf takes his bow and pretends to be checking the string while trying to avoid the dwarven priest's stare.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 11, 2003)

The night passes without bloodshed, though the distant wardrums and and crys to battle echo from the mountains to the south, sometime nearing to seem almost upon the camp itself.



_Jericho: you infer from the shifting source of the battlecrys and drums as well as the lack of an attack on the camp that the orcs are marching to some specified point in the highlands, probably in preperation for an invasion of the plains and farmlands to the north. Hoping to preserve their numbers, they are abstaining from looting and raiding in small parties. If any orc did sight the camp, they were most likely warded off by the solid defense that you and Tarowyn prepared, as it would cost them too many casualties._ 

_Whitney: A couple of the younger men in the camp, obviously attracted to you and your courtly manner, try to strike up a conversation by disclosing rumors and tails of the mad Hurazrod. Apparantly, he served as a mercenary with the King's army in the east, fighting the barbarian heretics there. In those dark lands, he came under the corrupt influences of a tribe of demon worshipers. He performed so well in battle and had the loyalty of so many warriors, however, that he was given the command of the local royal garrison in these parts, despite his debaucherous ways. It was at this point that he began to sieze serfs off of the King's lands and experimented in sacraficial rituals to call upon demons. He made alliances with the Crooked Tusk orcs, and was said to be building an army in support of the coming Usurper King, who is known to be of Southern stock. Hurazrod was stopped by the intervention of the Paladins of Lothar, who attacked his keep and murdered all those who rebelled against the rightful King. These included multiple peasents who served the fiendish warlord as well as sever local Southern Lords, causing widespread local discontent._

The sun rises in the very early hours, a faint mist hanging over the caravan camp. Few are up except for the guards on the last shift.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> _Whitney: A couple of the younger men in the camp, obviously attracted to you and your courtly manner, try to strike up a conversation by disclosing rumors and tails of the mad Hurazrod. Apparantly, he served as a mercenary with the King's army in the east, fighting the barbarian heretics there. In those dark lands, he came under the corrupt influences of a tribe of demon worshipers. He performed so well in battle and had the loyalty of so many warriors, however, that he was given the command of the local royal garrison in these parts, despite his debaucherous ways. It was at this point that he began to sieze serfs off of the King's lands and experimented in sacraficial rituals to call upon demons. He made alliances with the Crooked Tusk orcs, and was said to be building an army in support of the coming Usurper King, who is known to be of Southern stock. Hurazrod was stopped by the intervention of the Paladins of Lothar, who attacked his keep and murdered all those who rebelled against the rightful King. These included multiple peasents who served the fiendish warlord as well as sever local Southern Lords, causing widespread local discontent._




Whitney keeps 'court' with the young men, taking note of the information that they give him, but maintains a decourous state with them. After a while she politely excuses herself to prepare for bed and turns in for the night.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 11, 2003)

"It seems as though we scared the beasts off last night, eh D'orite?" Tarowyn says to Jericho as he finishes packing his gear. Looking up, the elf sees several men flirting with Whitney and turns back to the black-armored fighter once more. "Seems as if you might have been warding off the wrong kind of beastie, though. If you don't act quickly, someone else is bound to put a ring on the magical ring finger of the Fist."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

_Jericho nods to Tarowyn,_ "Aye elfy, time for me to show them why I am the *Middle Finger* of the Fist!"

_Jericho struts towards the gathered men,_ "Hmm... that is a wonderful tale there," _he says hearing the tale end, he hands some sweet meat to Mist, and pets the little cat behind the ears,_ "But this pretty lady is spoken for, gentlemen, unless any of you wish to challenge me," _Jericho growls, his spiky black armor, looking most intimidating._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2003)

"Last time I checked." Whitney says calmly as she gets up and bids the men good eve. "I have no dowry and not one word has been spoken to my lord fatehr for my hand.. so," looks at him calmly. "I.. am.. my own woman.. and my choices are my own." with that she collects her cat and walks back to her tent, the air seeming quite chilly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

_Jerichon glares to the gathered men,_ "Now you blokes be off, you made her upset."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2003)

Norri looks on in amusement as the event unfolds, chuckling quietly as Whitney makes her exit.

He drops down beside Tarowyn from his little look-out position.

"That was interesting," he says, "You know what? After having fought a vampire orcs don't seem so scary. I mean, at least they become somewhat concerned if you shoot them with a crossbow."


----------



## Mirth (Jun 11, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri looks on in amusement as the event unfolds, chuckling quietly as Whitney makes her exit.
> 
> He drops down beside Tarowyn from his little look-out position.
> 
> "That was interesting," he says, "You know what? After having fought a vampire orcs don't seem so scary. I mean, at least they become somewhat concerned if you shoot them with a crossbow." *




The elf chuckles at Norri's musings, "Honestly, I was more scared of that lovable thug in black metal over there turning against us than any run-of-the-mill bloodsucker. His blade has drawn more blood than poor Brother Durham's shade ever did, that's for sure. We may be the Fist, but he is THE FINGER and it's always better to give THE FINGER than to receive it. Words to live by, Pinky," Tarowyn winks at the halfling and smiles.


----------



## Krug (Jun 11, 2003)

"Pah so I be the thumb? At least it is the most important part of the hand. And third fingers normally do not turn against the rest of the hand," says Bhartus, eyeing Jericho.  

"Well shall we be going? We have a blacksmith to find," continues the dwarf.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2003)

_Jericho gets astride, Saladin, and canters towards the group,_ "Aye Bhartus, lets find this blacksmith, and skin us some evil if need be.  Not that I condone violence," _ he jests._

_Jericho will wait for the group to form up, and then set out for the task at hand._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 11, 2003)

The earlier night: the boys scatter in the face of the imposing D'orite. "Pardon, sirs, pardon..."

In the morning, the party sets out towards the north. They trudge through sparse woodlands, only a thin, poorly marked trail providing guidance to the keep. Beyond some chirping by birds, only the footsteps and patting of Salidin's hooves can be heard. The minor light of the early morning sun shoots through the canopy unevenly, dotting the woodland floor. 

_Tarowyn: After an hour of walking, you spot a series to tracks running horizontaly across the trail, perpendicular to the path you are taking._


----------



## Mirth (Jun 12, 2003)

Tarowyn jogs forward and grabs hold of Saladin's reins, "Hold Jericho. Let me check these marks before you ride over them." The elf kneels and checks the tracks, trying to determine what made such a distinctive path.


----------



## Krug (Jun 12, 2003)

"What be it? Orcs? Riders?" asks Bhartus.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 12, 2003)

Whitney keeps quiet still a bit angry at Jericho, fuming at his presumption and only 'slighty' hoping somethign would be rash enough to ambush them.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 12, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn jogs forward and grabs hold of Saladin's reins, "Hold Jericho. Let me check these marks before you ride over them." The elf kneels and checks the tracks, trying to determine what made such a distinctive path. *




_Tarowyn: you are unable to identify who or what left the tracks._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

_Jericho canters, back and forth, drawing his blade, but leaving his shield on his back, "Aye elfy, do your work, I shall admire other views," he adds with a longing leer, on a certain female member._


----------



## Mirth (Jun 13, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"What be it? Orcs? Riders?" asks Bhartus. *




"I can't tell, priest," Tarowyn responds. "Should we stay with thin, poorly marked trail we're on now or try this new thin, barely discernable set of tracks?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 13, 2003)

"Well we're supposed to find the blacksmith, and lord knows where these tracks lead," says Bhartus. "I'd say back to the trail and back to the camp."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 13, 2003)

"Yes lets find the blacksmith," _Jericho replies,_ "But lets make a here for where this trail crosses our original trail, incase it is of importance later."

*OOC:*_ Lets kill the Blacksmith! Sorry could not resist... _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2003)

Norri nods as the others talk, more intent on listening to their surroundings and keeping alert.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 14, 2003)

Whitney glares at Jericho but waits, "I say we follow the oringal trail." Mist's grumbles from the depths of her hood, clearly not happy with something.. or someone.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 14, 2003)

After another few minutes of walking, you notice something strange. The forest is unnaturally still here. The natural sounds you've grown accustomed to while traveling through the forest have all died away. About 50 feet ahead, it looks like trees begin to thin out into a clearing. the size of which is impossible to discern from this distance. What you can all discern is that, attempting to hide behind trees at the edge of the clearing (50ft away), three hunched figures with tightly drawn purple skin are peering at you down the trail.

_Initiative: Jericho, the Ghouls, Whitney, Bhartus, Norri, Tarowyn._ 

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2003)

_Jericho canters forward taking the led position, moving forward *10 feet,* he holds his position drawing his shield, and will attempt to fight from horseback._

*OOC:*_ Ride Bonus if needed with Military Saddle is +7/+9 for staying in the saddle.  Ready action attack the first ghoul that comes into range, and maybe get a Cleave Attack, Power Attack +2/-2, leaving him a +7 to strike with his enchanted blade, and doing 1d10+8 damage, I believe teir a bonus for attacking from higher ground, +1, so that makes his attack a +8._


----------



## Krug (Jun 14, 2003)

Bhartus will attempt to _turn_ the ghouls on his move.

"Back you fiends!" shouts the priest.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 14, 2003)

The creatures sprint towards Jericho, their bony limbs moving in a manner more resembling a beast than. When they reach the warrior, their necks snap up as their mouths attempt to sink into Jericho's legs. A swing with his bastard sword up his left side takes off the head of one ghoul, felling it, while gouging a mean scar in the chest and neck of another one, which still stands thanks to some inhuman power. The two remaining fiends snap with their maws, but Jericho's legs move too swiftly to be caught.

_Whitney is up. The two remaining ghouls are now 10ft from the rest of the party, one on either side of Jericho. The one on the left appears damaged, the one on the right is as yet untouched._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 14, 2003)

Whitney pulls her Crossbow from it's saddle mount and drops a bolt into place, looking to hit the creature before it gets too close.


OOC: taking a shot with my trusty crossbow


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 14, 2003)

Jericho's cleave is followed by a bolt from Whitney, which cracks through the already scarred chest of the wounded ghoul. It's limbs go limp and it falls to the forest brush with a crunch.

Holy power, conjured by Bhartus, lights the shaded forest. The ghoul to the right of Jericho's mount begin to burn, smoke rising from its already dried skin. A burst of holy fire, and the creature is nothing more than an ash mark on fallen leaves.

_Out of Initiative. The clearing is still ahead._


----------



## Krug (Jun 14, 2003)

"Thank you Moradin. I am thy hammer on earth, cleansing the world of aberrations like these," he says, as he looks at the ash pile. "They'll be hunting in hell now," says Bhartus over the remaining dead forms.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 15, 2003)

_Jericho cleans his blade from horseback, and then looks to the party,_ "Lets continue on, that was barely worth the effort, nice shot though Whitney, you are _starting_ to improve."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho cleans his blade from horseback, and then looks to the party, "Lets continue on, that was barely worth the effort, nice shot though Whitney, you are starting to improve." *




Whitney doesn't reply, simply turning her horse away and back onto the trail, the silence comign downright frosty.

(OOC: she's still a bit miffed huh? LOL)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho cleans his blade from horseback, and then looks to the party, "Lets continue on, that was barely worth the effort, nice shot though Whitney, you are starting to improve." *




Whitney doesn't reply, simply turning her horse away and back onto the trail, the silence comign downright frosty.

(OOC: she's still a bit miffed huh? LOL)


----------



## Krug (Jun 15, 2003)

Bhartus nods. "Yes, let's not tarry. Perhaps they were undead from the city of the Necromancers. We should expect more of their ilk. Let's be on our guard, for the Risen dead can move with the shadows and walk with the night."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2003)

Norri follows along, surprised at not needing to fire his crossbow.

"That was quick," he mentions as they continue along.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 17, 2003)

"I hope this blacksmith is worth it," Tarowyn says as he looks down at the fallen undead and shakes his head before moving on with the others.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 17, 2003)

The trees give way to an open spot in the forest. The ruin of some massive structure occupies the center of the clearing roughly 200 yards across. Stone, earth, and timbers lie in haphazard piles. Whoever laid waste to this keep was incredibly thorough. Bodies, marked with wounds from sword thrusts and still protruding arrows, lie everywhere around the keep and rubbish pile; they appear to have been stripped of their armor following the battle that occured here. The eerie silence of the forest extends into this open space. 

Suddenly, a black orb with a 20ft radius, darker than any night rises 20ft from behind the rubbish pile. The pile is some 100 yards from the party.

_Bhartus: you recognize the darkness as the product of divine magic (Darkness Spell). Something must lie at the center of the darkness._ 

_Whitney: you recognize the darkness effect as the product of a spell commonly used by wizards of even meagre experience (Darkness spell). Somebody or something must lie at the center of the sphere. The floating is probably the result of magic as well , though you cannot be sure. (Telekinesis)_


----------



## Krug (Jun 17, 2003)

"Be wary," says Bhartus. "Someone is using magic. We have been detected." Bhartus readies his crossbow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 17, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Be wary," says Bhartus. "Someone is using magic. We have been detected." Bhartus readies his crossbow. *




"Aye.. most assuredly.. it's fairly minor magics.. a ball of darkness and perhaps a levitation spell."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

_Jericho grumbles..._ "Aye magic is impressive, but give a me a sword, and I can show you the inside of any pansy mage, outside of our lovely Whitney of course."

_Jericho continues to canter back and forth slowly, keeping his arms to bear,_ "If you have anything crafty up ye sleeves, mage or priest, now is the time."


----------



## Mirth (Jun 18, 2003)

Tarowyn stays silent as the others ramble on, keeping his eyes on the floating ball and his fingers on his bowstring, arrow nocked.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2003)

Norri tries to hide, but what from he can't tell, he gets an aim on the globe of darkness with his crossbow and waits on the others.

"Maybe I could sneak around and flank 'em," he suggests quietly.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 18, 2003)

The ball of darkness floats 20ft towards the party.


----------



## Krug (Jun 18, 2003)

Bhartus looks for a stone, casts _Light_ at it and throws it into the darkness.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 18, 2003)

The black orb begins to move around the rubbish pile in a tight circular pattern at a speed of three feet/second.

_ooc: Light is a touch spell. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2003)

Whitney frowns. "I mislike this.. no magics to dispel that orb with and no telling what lurks within." pulls out her crossbow and cocks it. "So, how do we attend to this?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2003)

Whitney frowns. "I mislike this.. no magics to dispel that orb with and no telling what lurks within." pulls out her crossbow and cocks it. "So, how do we attend to this?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The black orb begins to move around the rubbish pile in a tight circular pattern at a speed of three feet/second.
> 
> ooc: Light is a touch spell.  *




_Revised. _


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 19, 2003)

The stone lights with holy energy. Bhartus throws it at the dark orb, but it passes through with no discernable effect.

A moment later, the darkness dissipates revealing only a stone which plummets to the ground near a corpse with a *thump*.


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2003)

Bhartus smiles quietly at the others, hoping they will appreciate his cleverness. When he sees their blank looks, he rolls his eyes to the ground and whispers to Moradin why he deserves these companions. 

If nothing else happens, he takes a small step forward, crossbow ready, to look at the corpse.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

"That was dumb, and here I expected unmitigated evil, not some stupid floating rock," _Jericho ushers Saladin forward, at a canter._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

"Well," Norri replies to Jericho, "You get that."

Norri keeps his eyes peeled for any more... unnatural occurances.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 20, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The stone lights with holy energy. Bhartus throws it at the dark orb, but it passes through with no discernable effect.
> 
> A moment later, the darkness dissipates revealing only a stone which plummets to the ground near a corpse with a *thump*. *




Keeping his bow with arrow nocked in one hand, Tarowyn strides over and picks up Bhartus' _light_stone with the other. The elf then walks back and uses its light to examine the fallen rock, without touching it.

_OOC: Hope that made sense._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 21, 2003)

<post forthcoming>


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 21, 2003)

As Tarowyn picks up the stone, two larger stones fly from atop the rubbish pile and hit the elf hard near the neck and arm.

_Tarowyn takes 12._ 

Four of the corpses rise near the base of the pile. Once human, they have obviously already begun to rot, their flesh torn in several places.

_Initiative: Jericho, Zombies(4), Taroywn, Norri, Bhartus and Whitney. _ 

ooc: I'm assuming Tarowyn used a double move, so that would put him 45ft ahead of the rest of the party. Tarowyn is at the base of the rubbish pile near the periphery of the burnt keep.

Relative Position:

Z  Z  Z  Z
      T


----------



## Krug (Jun 21, 2003)

On his turn, Bhartus will step forward and _turn undead_. 

"This place reeks with the risen dead!" says Bhartus.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2003)

Norri moves forward and fires at whatever target gives him the least chance of hitting Tarowyn.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2003)

Whitney pulls her crossbow and readies herself to take a shot.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 22, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *As Tarowyn picks up the stone, two larger stones fly from atop the rubbish pile and hit the elf hard near the neck and arm.*




_Ouch!!!_Tarowyn's head throbs as the rock smacks into the back of his neck. Another rock bangs into his forearm, causing him to drop Bhartus' _light_stone, just as the elf spots the zombies pulling themselves upwards. Cursing under his breath, the archer pushes the numbing pain away, draws an arrow back with shaky fingers and fires twice at the advancing undead.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

_Jericho kicks Saladin forward in a charge, and makes a powerful attack on the closest zombie, putting himself in position for a cleave attack if possible, and hopefully giving Tarowyn time to get some distance!_

"Forward noble steed, let us carve up the rotten dead!"

_*OOC:* Power Attack +2/-2, with charge, total attack should be +9, damage should be 1d10+8, and current AC is 18.  Ride Check is +7 (+9 to stay in the saddle)._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 22, 2003)

Saladin gallops forward. Jericho brings his blade down near the head of one zombie, but he put too much forcing it, causing the attack to go wide. The undead raises its fist in an attempt to slam Saladin, but the horse bucks the clumsy assault.

Two of the creatures clobber the already sore Tarowyn with their fists as the remaining one moves to the elf's side. Tarowyn steps back 5'ft and fires two arrows into one of the creatures; the shaft run straight through its chest, but it remains standing, abeit in a hunched posture.

Norri's bolt flys wide of one of the zombies attacking Jericho. 

Just as Whitney's bolt slams into the undead attacking Jericho, bright, white light begins to emenate, apparently from the ground under Jericho, Tarowyn, and the zombies. Moradin's power, summoned by Bhartus, causes the flesh of the unholy creatures to burn in terrible blue flames before the rotting bodies dissappear in a brief flash, ashes dotting around the periphery of the refuse pile.

_Jericho and Taroywn: The stench of the corpses suddenly becomes even more putrid. The air around you is suffused with a slight brown mist that spread out from where you are by about 30ft. You both feel nauseauous, but are able to hold back the worst of it, though you might not be able to hold it in if you stay within the cloud._

_Tarowyn: at the top of the rubbish pile, you spot a small hunched green creature with faint horns hiding behind the dirt and stone, its dark eyes and claws peaking over the rubbish. _ 

_Jericho is up. Bhartus, Whitney, and Tarowyn are still 45ft away from the pile._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 22, 2003)

Norri reloads his crossbow and moves forward towards where the zombies were, making sure to stay out of the strange cloud though.


----------



## Krug (Jun 22, 2003)

On his move, Bhartus will move forward, though not into the cloud, his crossbow ready.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 22, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Two of the creatures clobber the already sore Tarowyn with their fists as the remaining one moves to the elf's side. Tarowyn steps back 5'ft and fires two arrows into one of the creatures; the shaft run straight through its chest, but it remains standing, abeit in a hunched posture.
> 
> Jericho and Taroywn: The stench of the corpses suddenly becomes even more putrid. The air around you is suffused with a slight brown mist that spread out from where you are by about 30ft. You both feel nauseauous, but are able to hold back the worst of it, though you might not be able to hold it in if you stay within the cloud.
> 
> Tarowyn: at the top of the rubbish pile, you spot a small hunched green creature with faint horns hiding behind the dirt and stone, its dark eyes and claws peaking over the rubbish. *




_OOC: Did I take damage from the zombies' clobber?_

Tarowyn starts to yell out to the others that he has spotted the little green beastie, but thinks better of it when he remembers the dank cloud that surrounds him. Instead, the elf runs forward towards the rubble pile and when he escapes the mist, he stops and lets two arrows fly towards the horned hunchback.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

_Jericho pulls back, and then follows Tarowyn on horseback, not letting the hurt lf, go it alone..._

_*OCC:* Just a move, if he sees something to attack he will with a normal attack._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 22, 2003)

_Tarowyn took 11. Sorry about that. Jericho and he are at the edge of the rubble pile now. In order escape the stinking cloud, you will either have to climb the pile or go around. So take your pick._ 

ooc: I will post later today. Just stopping by.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2003)

Whitney quickly cocks her crossbow and reloads


----------



## Krug (Jun 22, 2003)

Bhartus steps forward and casts a _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Tarowyn.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 23, 2003)

Tarowyn, followed by the mounted Jericho, moves around the pile and lets loose a single arrow. With less cover from the pile, the tip finds its mark, answered with a wicked, yet pitiful, screech from the creature above, a small spray of black emenating from its wound. "Wretch will not go back!!!"

Norr and Bhartus rush up next to the elf and D'orite.

_Norri: you now spot the little horned creature as well._ 

Two small stones rise from the rubbish pile, and dart with leathal speed towards Tarowyn, but the elf is able to step out of their path just in time.

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

_Jericho will charge the little creature and attempt to subdue the little beast, with the flat of his blade,_ "Wee fiendy?!"

_*OOC:* Normal attack for subdual damage with his blade, +2 to strike, for charge if able._


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

After escaping the cloud of death and dodging the horned beast's attacks on the broken surface of the rock pile, Tarowyn finally finds his footing and plugs the little green b@$t@rd with two more arrows.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 24, 2003)

The injured elf's accuracy is uncanny as a shaft shoots straight through both the creature's neck and torso, its rotund little body falling forward down the rubbish pile, landing near Tarowyn's feet.

Moradin's grace is transmited through the elf's bruised body through Bhartus' tending.

_Tarowyn regains 8._ 

_Out of Initiative._ 

_Bhartus: The creature resembles the fiends of ancient legend. This one specifically appears to be a minor demon, a dretch._

A moment later, the body bursts into a flam which quickly dies out, leaving nothing behind.

_Bhartus: The creature probably was banished backs to the Hells._


----------



## Krug (Jun 24, 2003)

"That probably be a wretch, from some deep part of hell," says Bhartus. "And to it the creature returns," the dwarf concludes. 

Bhartus examines Tarowyn's wounds to see if he's in need of further healing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2003)

"Heh, paladins come through and bring the necromancer and his house down, only to create the perfect playground for anyone else who wants to raise the dead. Anyone else unimpressed?" Norri asks as he starts to scramble up the pile to get a better view of the place.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2003)

_Jericho shrugs,_ "They had their hearts in the right place, at least, even if they is a little overzealous... course if they had ol' Jerchio with them, I would have burned it all to the ground!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 24, 2003)

"Still it adds a distressing twist to our hunt for the blacksmith, as there is no telling what might be coming across our path." Whitney says as she checks her crossbow and slides it into it's saddle scabbard.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"That probably be a wretch, from some deep part of hell," says Bhartus. "And to it the creature returns," the dwarf concludes.
> 
> Bhartus examines Tarowyn's wounds to see if he's in need of further healing. *




"Wretch is certainly a good name for it," Tarowyn says as he sits down and rubs the sore and numb areas of his body. As Bhartus healing energy infuses him, the elf says, "Thanks for that, priest, and thanks to Moradin as well. I may not be cured but at least most of the aches have subsided and the feeling is returning." Standing, he continues, "Let's get out of this fell clearing."

_OOC: I think Tarowyn took 23 total, with the 8 healed that leaves him 15hp down._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 24, 2003)

_Tarowyn: a small set of keys rest near your feet where the dretch was banished._ 

_Norri: you see the evidence of battle as the clearing is littered with dead. The rubble of the keep itself seems most likely devoid of anything of value. On the otherside of the keep however, near the edge of the clearing, a door, possibly the entrance to a cellar is visible._


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn: a small set of keys rest near your feet where the dretch was banished.*




_Hello? Hello? What's all this, then? Amen._ Tarowyn thinks to himself as he spots the glint of metal on the ground. The elf bends down to pick up the keys, then stops, remembering the last thing he picked up here and what happened right afterwards. "Hey Jericho, I found some keys over here!" the archer calls out to the D'orite across the clearing.


----------



## Krug (Jun 24, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Wretch is certainly a good name for it," Tarowyn says as he sits down and rubs the sore and numb areas of his body. As Bhartus healing energy infuses him, the elf says, "Thanks for that, priest, and thanks to Moradin as well. I may not be cured but at least most of the aches have subsided and the feeling is returning." Standing, he continues, "Let's get out of this fell clearing."
> 
> OOC: I think Tarowyn took 23 total, with the 8 healed that leaves him 15hp down. *




Bhartus passes Tarowyn a _potion of healing_. "Get thou healed long-ear. And no running ahead!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

_jericho moves towards Tarowyn's side,_ "Oooh nice key elfy, any idea where it goes?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2003)

"There might still be something intact in this place," Norri calls down to the others, "Seems a cellar might have gone by unnoticed."

Norri points out its direction to the others.

"Wonder what a necromancer keeps in 'is cellar... a dungeon per'aps?" Norri suggests.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 25, 2003)

"Never understood the need for a dank dungeon myself.. most of the mages I've studied with want a nice tower with a orchard around it or a nice breezy chalet to study in."


----------



## Mirth (Jun 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *jericho moves towards Tarowyn's side, "Oooh nice key elfy, any idea where it goes?" *




"No idea," Tarowyn says as he begins rubbing his shoulder and back, groaning, "I'm still achy, though. You mind picking it up there, big guy?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No idea," Tarowyn says as he begins rubbing his shoulder and back, groaning, "I'm still achy, though. You mind picking it up there, big guy?" *




_Jericho dismounts, and picks up the key looking it over,_ "Interesting, well wee man, lead the way to the cellar..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong_
> "Interesting, well wee man, lead the way to the cellar..."




Norri gives a salute and clambers down the other side, carefully forging a path to the cellar. He keeps his eyes peeled for any other nasty surprises.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 26, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bhartus passes Tarowyn a potion of healing. "Get thou healed long-ear. And no running ahead!" *




Seeing that nothing untoward has befallen Jericho upon picking up the keys, Tarowyn gives an inner sign of relief. Turning to Bhartus, he hands back the _potion of healing_, "Thanks, priest, but I have my own healing draughts. Save this one, for you will probably need it to save the D'orite later." Then the elf draws out a _potion of cure light wounds_ from his satchel and downs it in one fast gulp, wiping his chin with the back of his hand. "Lead on, Pinky," he says to Norri.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 26, 2003)

Tarowyn's sore spots begin to heal after gulping down the magical liquid.

_Tarowyn regains 9._ 

The party approaches the cellar. Detecting no traps or other impediments, Norri unlocks the cellar door. Light shines down on worn floor cobble to reveal several figures; one short, stocky male human with black hair along with three women covered in worn brown leather rags. The man squints upwards at the light. "Thank the gods!!! You slew the janitor!!!" He breaks out in a forced, somewhat desperate laughter.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

_Jericho raises a brow,_ "Who is ye, don't be thanking us yet, someone detect if they are evil, cause if they is, me blade got a few more victims to take!"


----------



## Krug (Jun 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho raises a brow, "Who is ye, don't be thanking us yet, someone detect if they are evil, cause if they is, me blade got a few more victims to take!" *




"That'll be a waste of a spell," says Bhartus. "Anyway, if they be undead, they probably won't make jokes."

Bhartus approaches the four and examines them for wounds, starvation or other signs of fatigue with his _healing_ skill.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "That'll be a waste of a spell," says Bhartus. "Anyway, if they be undead, they probably won't make jokes."
> 
> Bhartus approaches the four and examines them for wounds, starvation or other signs of fatigue with his healing skill. *




_Jericho grumbles,_ "Ahh well, at least vanquished some evil, have to keep my status as the greatest D'orite adventurer alive going you know!  Once we rescue these peasants, I say we hit the tavern for some good ol' fashioned drinking, Jericho style!"

_Jericho mounts Saladin, and looks around the area, still wary of more otherwordly nasties._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 26, 2003)

"Aye.. we should be getting them to safety afore we continue on?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

In response to Jericho's doubt, the man crawls up the stairs on all fours so that his head is close to the warrior boots, "No, no, sir. We be good people. I be Drasik. I come here for work, sir. The garrison needed a blacksmith. But Lord Hurazrod be turnin' to evil after I arrived. He be finding something under the keep that corrupted him and he started making with fould creatures like that janitor Wretch. He sacraficed we good folks to those horrors and raised the bodies as servants!!! Then the paladins came and attacked the Lord and his army. Me and these servant wenches  here run for the woods to avoid the fighting, but Wretch caught us as he and the dead were collecting wood. After the paladins left, he returned to the keep and began digging for gold and evil, but he only found some treasure. It is in the bottom of the cellar, sirs. Please take it!!! That wee fiend was going to sacrafice us to his masters!!!" The women are gently sobbing. The glint of gold is apparent on the floor around their feet.

_Drasik seems completly sincere._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

_Jericho smiles,_ "Aye stop ye blubbering, I ain't going to skin, yah, grab that gold, and carry it back to the camp.  We will escort yah, aye feloows members of the Fist?"


----------



## Mirth (Jun 27, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *In response to Jericho's doubt, the man crawls up the stairs on all fours so that his head is close to the warrior boots, "No, no, sir. We be good people. I be Drasik. I come here for work, sir. The garrison needed a blacksmith. But Lord Hurazrod be turnin' to evil after I arrived. He be finding something under the keep that corrupted him and he started making with fould creatures like that janitor Wretch. He sacraficed we good folks to those horrors and raised the bodies as servants!!! Then the paladins came and attacked the Lord and his army. Me and these servant wenches  here run for the woods to avoid the fighting, but Wretch caught us as he and the dead were collecting wood. After the paladins left, he returned to the keep and began digging for gold and evil, but he only found some treasure. It is in the bottom of the cellar, sirs. Please take it!!! That wee fiend was going to sacrafice us to his masters!!!" The women are gently sobbing. The glint of gold is apparent on the floor around their feet.
> 
> Drasik seems completly sincere. *




"You," Tarowyn calls to the man. "Drasik, is it? We're looking for a man named Jorut who got lost around these parts. Do you know him? You haven't seen him, have you?"

The elf watches Drasik's face closely as he asks the question, thinking to himself, _If this Drasik knows that Jorut is his cousin, the one we met in the caravan, then we'll know we've got our man.._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "You," Tarowyn calls to the man. "Drasik, is it? We're looking for a man named Jorut who got lost around these parts. Do you know him? You haven't seen him, have you?"
> 
> The elf watches Drasik's face closely as he asks the question, thinking to himself, If this Drasik knows that Jorut is his cousin, the one we met in the caravan, then we'll know we've got our man.. *




Drasik's eyes go wide as he turns his gaze to the elf, "Jorut? He be my cousin. He be an elder of a villiage east of here. What happened? Did the orcs raid his villiage?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2003)

"No, he's fine, but he sent us to look for you," Norri says with a smile, "Pick ya'self up now, we got some travelling to do."



> _Originally posted by Tokiwong_
> "We will escort yah, aye feloows members of the Fist?"




"Most swertainly," Norri replies.


----------



## Krug (Jun 27, 2003)

"Well are we going to get the gold?" asks Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

_Bhartus: Upon examination, you find that the three have been fed atleast a bare diet.  They are all thin, but they can walk._

Drasik stands, "Good. I need not hear of a kin's plight before I be rescued. Girls, grab the sacks." The women proceed to dip into the shadows and emerge with two small sacks full of what sounds like coins.  They collect the loose change on the floor into the sacks. Drasik turns back to the party, "We be ready when you bes sirs."


----------



## Krug (Jun 27, 2003)

"Well lets be on our way," says Bhartus. "We'll get you some food once we're out of here."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 27, 2003)

Whitney nods quietly, distressed at the idea of suddenly being corrupted by magics like thier old master was. "Aye, let's get going, these good folk need to be returned to their friends afore we run ill of more darkling folk."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2003)

Norri darts back upstairs and conducts a brief scan of the surrounding ruins from where he is, making sure they won't be interupted on the way out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

_Jericho nods,_ "Good enough for me, lets go.." _if there are no objections, Jericho will lead the small group back to the camp._


----------



## Mirth (Jun 28, 2003)

"Sorry if I put a scare into you, Drasik," Tarowyn says after the blacksmith proves himself to be honest. "We've had a spat with a shapechanger and I just wanted to make sure you were who you said you were. Here let me help you with that." The elf takes hold of some of the sacks and turns to Jericho, "Lead on, MacDuff."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2003)

"Aye... MacDuff?" _Jericho gives a curious glance as he leads the way,_ "Maybe that blow scrambled your head there elfy, me name is Jericho... Je-ri-cho."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 28, 2003)

_Norri: you detect no sign of danger._ 

Drasik hands Tarowyn a bag of gold as he relieves one of the females of her burden. "Shapechangers!? It be a vile winter coming sire for sure!!! Though if the good fey-folk such as yourself be blessing us with your presence, I'm sure everything be balancing out."

OOC Jericho: I need a travel formation which includes the three peasents. I will accept Jericho's orders as the will of the party.

_OOC Krug: I need some feedback from you in the OOC Thread._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2003)

*OOC:*_ Well Tarowyn take the lead, Jericho right flank behind him, the peasants in the center, Norri on the opposite flank to Jericho, Bhartus brings up the rear, and well the Wizard, Whitney behind Tarowyn, closest to the peasants._




> T
> 
> J      W      N
> PP
> ...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 29, 2003)

The party sets out along the path back to the caravan camp in the formation Jericho set down. The woods are somewhat less silent then when you passed through them before. More light is filtering through the light forest canopy as the sun has risen further into the sky. It has been two hours since you originally set out for the keep.

_Bhartus: you glance behind you to see eight figures, orcs approaching from the party's rear, coming from the keep. They are some 150ft behind you; they do not appear to have spotted you, but are instead doing a forced, ready march. You get a partial action._


----------



## Krug (Jun 29, 2003)

Bhartus runs forward to warn Jericho. "If we were alone it would be easy... but with these others... what do you say D'orite?"

_If he has additional time, he'll cast Bulls Strength on J._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 29, 2003)

_Bhartus: The orcs are now 20ft closer, so they are 130ft behind the party as they continue to march through obscuring trees and brush, brandashing greataxes in two hands. They are still oblivious to the company's presence. You are now standing next to Jericho at the head of the party, the peasents to your rear._ 

The mounted Jericho is traced with white heavenly light as Bhartus prepares him for the coming battle.

_Jericho gets a +4 to str (3.5 version)_


----------



## Mirth (Jun 29, 2003)

Tarowyn runs forward towards the orcs, putting himself between the peasants and the enemy. The elf tries to spot a leader in the approaching group to target and fire upon, but, if not, he will try and take down the closest orc instead.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 29, 2003)

deleted


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 29, 2003)

ooc: Tarowyn is running towards the the rear. Bhartus is standing next to Jericho. The orcs are still unaware. What is everyone else doing?

_ooc mirthcard: how close do you want to get to the orcs?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2003)

Norri keeps up with Tarowyn if possible, and fires at the closest standing orc if someone else fires or if they are noticed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2003)

_*OOC:* was hoping to ambush them but this works just as well..._

_Jericho moves Saladin towards the rear, and motions for the peasants to get off the road, motioning or Whitney to follow as well, and stay out of sight, so she can cover the peasants, and cast her magic from a hidden location._

"Looks like we got us some rocs to deal with..." _Jericho draws his blade, and unshoulders his shield, bringing it to bear._


----------



## Krug (Jun 29, 2003)

"Keep them close. I can get 'em with my _Sound Burst_. Let them hear how loud the hammer of Moradin is before we rip 'em apart!" Bhartus whispers and moves to the side, waiting for the orcs to get closer.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 29, 2003)

Whitney turns her horse to get into position and pulls out her regements pouch out. "If you like Bhartus.. I could cast a web as well, that way we restrict their moments as well as disable their ability to manuever."

Makes ready to do so if he agrees


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 29, 2003)

Orc Formation:

OOO
O   O
OOO

ooc: Just need to know how far in advance Tarowyn is going and the slaughter will begin.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 29, 2003)

Drasik whispers, "Come one girls. Let the adventureres do their jobs..." The peasents hurry into the brush near the trail.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 29, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry about that  Tarowyn was more concerned with making sure Drasik et al weren't left unprotected._

Tarowyn moves 20 feet past the last refugee and skids to a stop, drawing back his bowstring at the same time. Once his legs are steady, he lets fly his feathered death-sticks...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 29, 2003)

Tarowyn and Norri rush towards the approaching orcs, letting off bolt and arrow. The elf's aim is sure, the arrow taking one of the orc's leading the column in the neck, dropping it. Norri's bolt lodges in the chainmail of another of the forward brutes, causing it to emmit and loud howl.



_Everyone else gets to take their partial action (or declare their ready actions) if they wish. The orc's are now 75' away from Tarowyn and Norri, and 95' from Jericho._ 

Current Party Formation:


W
PP
PB
       J



     T N



Current Orc Formation:

O  O
O  O
OOO


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 29, 2003)

Whitney is trying to place the web to break any charges taht the orcs might attempt..


----------



## Krug (Jun 29, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney turns her horse to get into position and pulls out her regements pouch out. "If you like Bhartus.. I could cast a web as well, that way we restrict their moments as well as disable their ability to manuever."
> 
> Makes ready to do so if he agrees *




"That sounds like a good idea," says Bhartus. He licks his lips. He can taste the slaughter already.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

_Jericho moves forward  the maximum move for Saladin, keeping his weapon ready,_ "Ready elfy?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

Jericho trots forward to within 35' of the orcs as projectiles slam into them. As Whitney chants, a brief series of blue flashes erupt around the orcs, ending to reveal a sticky web that binds all but one near the front column to the ground. They roar in confusion before looking forward to become aware of the party's presence.

_Initiative: Jericho, Whitney, Orcs(7), Norri, Bhartus and Tarowyn. Jericho is 35ft from the orcs, Tarowyn and Norri 75', the rest 100ft._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

_Jericho charges the free orc if possible and tries to gut it with a swift blow to the head!_

"Yaleleleleleleleleli!" _Jericho cries!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

The web extends for 10ft beyond the nearest (free) orc by the way.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The web extends for 10ft beyond the nearest (free) orc by the way. *




_*OOC:* Jericho will wait at the edge of the webbing, goading any orcs to come near, if they come within range, he will attack it._

"You know we could let you live this, day if you take your kind and leave these lands, but I doubt you would do that, you sons of jackals!" _Jericho cries out in common._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

OOC: ok, everyone. Toki will be leaving in a day on a short (week) hiatus, so lets see if we cannot be done with these orcs before then..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2003)

Norri reloads and looses another bolt at one of the webbed orcs.


----------



## Krug (Jun 30, 2003)

Bhartus casts his _Sound burst_ right in the middle of the orcs.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 30, 2003)

_Like shooting deaf orcs in a giant spiderweb..._ Tarowyn muses to himself as he closes to within 20 feet of the enemy and plugs two of them with arrows.

_OOC: Jericho, I like that you think the orcs' guts are in their heads! _


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

_Jericho: the orcs have same crooked tusks and bone ornaments of the raiding party you encountered under the Order's chapel._ 

_Whitney is up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 30, 2003)

_ OOC: As stated above.. casting Web to disable the orcs and entangle them.. _


----------



## Mirth (Jun 30, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *...As Whitney chants, a brief series of blue flashes erupt around the orcs, ending to reveal a sticky web that binds all but one near the front column to the ground...*




_OOC: I think Whitney already did that, as this post above shows  _


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> * OOC: As stated above.. casting Web to disable the orcs and entangle them..  *




ooc: you have already done that as part of your partial action. You were within range, so i let Whitney cast. Apologize if that wasn't your intent.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2003)

Whitney loads her crossbow and shoots one of the entangled orcs with it.

OOC'oh.. sorry.. shouldn't rush though post at work.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 1, 2003)

As Jericho taunts the orcs, Whitney's bolt goes wide. The orcs struggle with the webbing. The free one is desperatly attempting to move towards Jericho. The creature growls in poor southern common, "The Orcfather placed his eye on these lands, human!! They are ours!!!"

Norri puts another bolt into the webbed orc near the front who he already wounded, illiciting another animal-like scream that echoes through the forest as Tarowyn moves swiftly up towards the bound orcs and Bhartus leaves the peasents so that he to can rush towards the frey.

_Jericho is up. Tarowyn is now 20ft from the orcs, Bhartus 35 (ran in preparation for casting the spell), Whitney 100ft, Norri 75'._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

_Jericho waits outside the web,_ "I piss on the name of your Orc-Father, orc!  Show me your mettle!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 1, 2003)

_Whitney and Norri are up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2003)

"Know I should have learned the flame sphere spell." mumbles as she reloads and sights in on her target, moving her  horse closer and circling to keep the others out of her sight


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 2, 2003)

Whitney's bolt again goes wide of the beasts, not even disturbing the magical binds, as another orc is able to break through its immediate webbing.

_Norri is up._


----------



## Mirth (Jul 2, 2003)

Tarowyn targets the two free orcs with his next solvo, hoping to take them down while the rest are still stuck in Whitney's magic glue.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 2, 2003)

_Norri's turn._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 3, 2003)

ooc: we will proceed after Festy and Toki get back.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 4, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *ooc: we will proceed after Festy and Toki get back. *




_OOC: I'm gonna be out of town until Monday, June 7th. I'll check back in then. Jay._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 4, 2003)

[ooc: Sorry about that, connection ran out for a little while before I managed to find a substitute, hotmail is acting funny too so i can't get to my e-mails]

Norri reloads and fires again, hoping to take down whichever orc looks most injured.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 5, 2003)

_Jerichi will continue to wait at the threshhold of the spell, ready for any orcs to get close, so he can behead them in glorious style!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 6, 2003)

Norri's aim is true, striking down the orc he had already wounded twice, the bolt piercing through its neck. Tarowyn unleashes two arrows as a rumbling begins under the orcs; both arrows find their marks with the two freed orcs, taking one in the eye, the other directly through the skull, just as a white flash erupts from the ground underneath the orcs, violently shaking the beasts, as Moradin's fury wakes. Two collapse to the ground. Only two are able to remain standing, though they both appear stunned.

_Jericho is up. Two more orcs remain, 20 feet away from Jericho and still bound in Whitney's magic._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2003)

Norri fires again, one of the orcs who have remained standing in his sights.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 6, 2003)

_Whitney is up actually. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 6, 2003)

Whitney is reloading and shooting (gotta save those spells at the love levels, lol, that and I'm hoarding xp for some goodies the next level)


----------



## Krug (Jul 6, 2003)

On his turn, Bhartus will fire his crossbow at any remaining orcs standing.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 7, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *On his turn, Bhartus will fire his crossbow at any remaining orcs and not use his spell. *




ooc: you used the Sound Burst.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

_Jericho continues to stay at the edge of the spell, and act as a living wall between the orcs and his companions, ready to strike if any come into range._


----------



## Krug (Jul 7, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc: you used the Sound Burst. *




Oh.  Crossbow it shall be then!


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 7, 2003)

Bolts fly from the both Whitney and then Norri's crossbow. Whitney's gets caught in her very own webbing, while Norri's fairs no better, lodging in a nearby tree trunk.

_Tarowyn is up. The end is near!! _


----------



## Mirth (Jul 7, 2003)

Tarowyn knocks another arrow and lets it fly towards one of the remaining enemy, swiftly followed by another shaft either to finish off that one or targeting another, "I wish all of our battles were this fast and simple. Either our teamwork is getting better or this was _too_ easy."


----------



## Krug (Jul 7, 2003)

"These are merely Orcs, Elf; and the powers we have to fight them does increase. But if a thousand of them be heading towards the fort then a long fight we do have on our hands," says Bhartus. _Praise to Moradin._ thinks the dwarf to himself.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 7, 2003)

Tarowyn and Bhartus unleash a volley of projectiles as they banter. Tarowyn's good aim ensures that both his arrows pass through the thick webbing, striking each orc in the head as Bhartus' bolt gets caught in the magical strands. The two orcs collapse without a sound, their fall only being marked by the sounds of birds arising from the trees near the corpses.

_Out of Initiative._ 

Drasik and the meek peasent girls emerge from the foliage. "Aye, sires, you be good with what you do. Them Crooked Tusks be fierce. My Lord be having dealings with them in the past, the vileness in his heart making things like these appear as good allies."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> Drasik and the meek peasent girls emerge from the foliage. "Aye, sires, you be good with what you do. Them Crooked Tusks be fierce. My Lord be having dealings with them in the past, the vileness in his heart making things like these appear as good allies." *




_Jericho nods,_ "Sounds like a nice, fellow, Norri, check the bodies, and then lets hurry along, we need to get these peasants out of harm's way."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2003)

"Aye, I'd rather be further afoot and gone as well." Whitney says calmly and moves her horse closer down to the bodies. "A wandering party or something planned I wonder?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 8, 2003)

_Jericho: It's tight formation, lack of precautions, and general direction marks the orcs as a raiding party headed back to the highlands._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Jericho: It's tight formation, lack of precautions, and general direction marks the orcs as a raiding party headed back to the highlands. *




_Jericho mulls over a few things,_ "That was just a riading party, perhaps on their way back to to the Highlands, they were careless, and most likely trying to make it back to whence they came with their ill-gotten spoils.  We should not grow lax, but I doubt they thought they would face a force as fearsome, as the Fist..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2003)

Norri gives a nod and proceeds to search through the orcs' equipment at the first given opportunity.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 8, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri gives a nod and proceeds to search through the orcs' equipment at the first given opportunity. *




_Norri: The orcs are pretty bare. You find little beyond their armor and weapons, other that a few days worth of deer meat as rations. _


----------



## Krug (Jul 8, 2003)

"Lets be on our way. Once we have delivered these civilians, the orcs will feel even more the power of the Fist!" says Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Lets be on our way. Once we have delivered these civilians, the orcs will feel even more the power of the Fist!" says Bhartus. *




_Jericho nods, and ushers Saladin forward,_ "lets move then," _he leads the party back to the camp, in the formation they had before._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 8, 2003)

An hour passes before the Fists come into sight of the caravan camp. Some men are still on guard, peaking between wagons. They spot the party and then the peasents from a distance. Jubilant shouts erupt from the camp. By the time you reach the camp, the refugee peasents have already flooded out. Old women and young man alike embrace Drasik and the serving girls. 

After getting his hug in, the villiage elder approaches the party and bows repeateadly, "Thank you, sirs, thank you. I will give thanks to Moradin above others for returning our kin." His bows are now directed towards Bhartus. "Will you continue to travel with us on the road, sirs? Where are you headed?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 8, 2003)

"Moradin will fell all those who are evil," says Bhartus. "Well Jericho is our leader... it depends on what he decides. More orc hunting perhaps...?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Moradin will fell all those who are evil," says Bhartus. "Well Jericho is our leader... it depends on what he decides. More orc hunting perhaps...?" *




_Jericho thinks for a moment, atop his mount,_ "Orc hunting is good, but we owe a service to Duvik as well.  We should return to Duvik, but if we complete our business there quickly, we should have plenty of time for hunting orc."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 9, 2003)

"Sounds good to me," Norri says.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 9, 2003)

"As long as the caravan is secure, I'm for returning to Duvik as well," Tarowyn chimes in.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 9, 2003)

"Aye that sounds like a sound plan to me." Whitney agrees, though she seems quite eager to be in a real bed than any concerns about the city's safety still being an issue


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 11, 2003)

The old man speaks up, a more fervent smile on his face, "Aye!! We be planning to camp outside Duvik's Pass. Fate sees to it we be safe on this trip after all!!

The camp is disbanded and the caravan sets out later that morning. The journey is peacful, the Fists and refugees traveling eastward, hugging the north side of the Serpantcoil Mountains. Neither orc nor undead abberation disturbs the squeeking of wheels or plodding of hoof agains loose trail dirt. By midafternoon, you turn south into the Pass. The usual faint taint of smoke from the workshops of Duvik's tanners and blacksmiths marks your breathing.

But something is different. As Duvik's Pass comes into view, you see hundreds of men working near the northside of town, erecting piles of stone and wooden fences between buildings, watched over by an inordinatly large band of armed guards. 

_Jericho and Bhartus: your instincts and experience tell you that the town is being fortified, probably against the possibility of impending assault._ 

When the procession of refugees comes to within a thousand feet of where men are working, twelve armed guards march towards the front of the caravan, blocking the trail. None of their faces are familiar.

One, sporting the swarthy complexion of a Southener, calls out in accented North Common, "Travelers! Have he who represents you state your intentions!!!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2003)

_Jericho moves to the forefront,_ "We are the Fist of Duvik, we are escorting these refugees, and we wish to speak with the Sherrif, we have returned from our current mission, and seek shelter and supplies, fetch the Sherrif, he will vouch for our validity."


----------



## Krug (Jul 12, 2003)

_It seems we will see more battle soon,_ says Bhartus.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2003)

"Seems we are fated to be the last resort of diplomacy." Whiney says as she looks at the new construction, taking her glasses off to polish them. "Shall we see who we are to fight next?"


----------



## Mirth (Jul 12, 2003)

Tarowyn, always paranoid about such things, sidles up closely to Jericho and whispers, "Why are there so many new faces here? Something's not right, Jericho. I fear that Duvik has fallen and those facing us may be the enemy..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 12, 2003)

The guards look to each other. The one who spoke motions to another, who runs back towards town. The speaker bows to Jericho, "One moment, sir. Beg your pardon." 

_The guards don't seem to have ill intent and infact are taking a nonthreatening posture._ 

Minutes later, Sir Whiteclove rides up, "Fists!!! The caravan drivers who returned informed me of the occurances at the Order. How was your return journey? I see you've made some new friends."


----------



## Krug (Jul 12, 2003)

"Many... new friends," says Bhartus. "Why is the city being fortified? We encountered a few orcs in our journey. Do you expect them to attack?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2003)

"Indeed, it seems a major step up from what we expected upon return. So, what have you heard to start these fortifications?" blinks carefuly as she works on her glasses.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2003)

Norri looks about at all the new people, trying to soak it all in, not that anyone he saw before wasn't new. Now there's just newer people.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 13, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The guards look to each other. The one who spoke motions to another, who runs back towards town. The speaker bows to Jericho, "One moment, sir. Beg your pardon."
> 
> The guards don't seem to have ill intent and infact are taking a nonthreatening posture.
> 
> Minutes later, Sir Whiteclove rides up, "Fists!!! The caravan drivers who returned informed me of the occurances at the Order. How was your return journey? I see you've made some new friends." *




Relieved that his fears are unfounded, Tarowyn relaxes, "We ran afoul of some nasties and a small military unit of orcs..." the elf smirks, "...or should I say they ran afoul of us."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 13, 2003)

"Oh that?" A smile creeps across Whiteclove's face as he motions over his shoulder towards the ongoing construction, "That is war. Word came south from the King's City; a challenge to my Soverign's throne appears to have been more than tavern talk. A distant cousin of the King has apparently invaded from the east with an army of orcs and mercenaries. There is fear that the Southern lords and local orcs who have little love of the crown, or Duvik's Pass for that matter after the events of the Festival, will join the Usurper. We are an island of loyalt in a sea of rebelliousness, and I hope not to get caught off guard again after that wretched slaver...." He trails off, anger plain on his face. At the mention of Daris Salum, the guards spit, one calls out, "Let us have him, lord!!!"

The sheriff smiles again, "Oh, you probably don't recognize these fine men. Daris' 'stock' included a healthy number of skilled warriors. The royal messenger gave me the ok to free them on condition that they serve the crown. And I think they would like to buy the lot of you drinks. I wouldn't pass it up....life under the sun has become just as dangerous as that in the caves..." With that, the sheriff turns his horse and trots back to lead the preperations....

_Everyone gets 660xp. The bags you retrieved from the razed keep's cellar yielded 720gp for each of you. You will have a few days of downtime, so post your comings and goings, update your stats, etc.. Btw, kudos to Krug and Kain for that nice spell combo. _


----------



## Krug (Jul 13, 2003)

_cool beans. _

Bhartus will go around, speaking to dwarves (if any), and make a contribution of 10% of the gold he recently received in donations to Moradin. He senses approaching war, and those who would use orcs in their ways will have ill upon them even if they win victory. He will also ensure the refugees safe passage and help in any healing, or comfort for the dying, if possible.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2003)

"War?" Whitney says quietly as she figets with her ring, running her thumb over it's signet. "That could be quite..dire." Turns her mount towards town and seems deep into thought as she rides down to the town.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 14, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"War?" Whitney says quietly as she figets with her ring, running her thumb over it's signet. "That could be quite..dire." Turns her mount towards town and seems deep into thought as she rides down to the town. *




_Jericho follows for some ways, after Whitney,_ "Aye war is dire, lass, but that is the way of men, to fight, and we must fight, to protect the Crown, if need be.  Not that I am a supporter of this state, but Sherrif Whiteclove is a good man, and in turn, if he feels it is a cause worth fighting for, he has my blade."

_Jericho pauses,  as Whitney arroves at her destination,_ "Though I would be greatly distressed, if you were to come to harm, milady, I dare not say I would not want you at my side with your arcane mastery.  But becareful, if War does come, it spares no man, nor woman, and if I am to make my claim to your father, it would be preferrable that you be still alive."

_Jericho turns Saladin, onward towards the inn, to enjoy a drink with the men, and share his stories of the previous encounter, and other tales of derring do.  He drinks well, but is distant his mind on many things, especially war, but also of love, and money._

*The next few days*

_Jericho works closely with the militia and soldiers, sharing what wisdom he has about the arts of warfare, with them, and the Sherrif.  He purchases a shield, he had commissioned before he left, a fine new enchanted steel shield, black to match his current armor, though without the signature spikes of his current armor.  he gets to know the men, personally, working with them, a veritable workhorse, putting in long hours for the defense of the city.

But Jericho is also not all work, and no play, he has a local jewler create for him, a beautiful amulet of silver and gold chains, with a carved jade inset of a cat's face.  Once he is pleased with the work, he has it delivered to Whitney by care of proxy, along with several treats for Mist, while he continues his work with the city's defense._

*A note is included with the Gift...*

A fair gift for a fair lady, though its beauty is only heightened by your presence, by which all other lovelies, fail to compare.

-Jericho

*OOC:*_ Jericho will spend 250 GP for the endeavor, and another 10 GP for drinking and such._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2003)

Over the next few days Norri does a little spending, but spends a lot of time helping patrol the areas around Duvik's Pass and subtely searching around in town for other roguish individuals in his time off. In general keeping himself busy, and avoiding the thought of war whenever possible.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 14, 2003)

Tarowyn spends his time with the new contingent of ex-slave soldiery, making sure they are being treated fairly, getting to know them, their backgrounds, their families, their aspirations, etc.

The elf also practices drawing arrows from the magical quiver he newly acquired from the monks. Finding that a fletcher has set up shop in Duvik because of the possible onset of war, Tarowyn makes sure to stock up on ammunition, including a few enchanted arrows that the fletcher just happened to have in stock.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2003)

Whitney retreats to her rooms, working hard over the next few days, as packages from a local tailor arrives. She barely emerges to receive Jericho's gift and since and thank you note before dissapearing into them. She is heard chanting for hours on end and Mist is seen thorughout the inn, mostly mouching and mooning for attention from the servents.

A few letters were delivered to the hands of servants in the evenings when she wasn't at work.

Finally 4 packages are given into hands of messengers to be delivered to the other membrs of the Hand. In each is a fine cloak, lined in sable with a wolf's head setting in the clip, 'biting' into a claw of a reptilian creature. With them comes a small note.

_My Comrades,

I crafted these cloaks as a gift, each is gifted with some small magics that will give some small aid in our endevours to come. It is a small effort, but one that I can do. 

After all, as you might owe me for my aid, I know I owe my life to each of you in turn at some point. Consider this a small 'thank you'  for that.

My thanks again.

Whitney DelNoir _

OOC: Each player gets a +1 cloak of resistance


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 16, 2003)

_Jericho struts about town in his new clok, showing it off, and well looking dashing, in a swarthy, brash kind of way.  He makes sure, to stay keen on military interests, but also pays visits to each of the Fist, to chat, to learn, and well make sure they are having a good time, because that is very important to him._


----------



## Krug (Jul 17, 2003)

Bhartus puts on the new cloak and is very pleased with himself. 
_That lass, she be a good sort!_

He struts about town confidently, and treats Jericho to some ale at a tavern. "The Fist should not tarry long; dark powers are gathering."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus puts on the new cloak and is very pleased with himself.
> That lass, she be a good sort!
> 
> He struts about town confidently, and treats Jericho to some ale at a tavern. "The Fist should not tarry long; dark powers are gathering." *




_Jericho taking a swig of the ale,_ "Aye Bhartus, we should not tarry, but I won't leave Duvik, defenseless, this little burg has grown on me, as has the company."

_Jericho pours some more ale for himself and Bhartus,_ "Dark powers, not all works of evil in men, is due to dark powers..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2003)

_Hehe, I'll have to make sure and get her something nice sometime. I'm being spoilt here._

Norri chuckles, and decides to go for a walk.

Keeping out of people's attention is a subconcious practise he notices when he arrives back at the tavern, and he decides to join his comrades when he sees them having a drink.

_I wonder if Whitney would like to join us? Haven't seen her for a while, she's probably been making magic items the whole time. She should take a break._

"You guys think Whitney would like to join us in our little gathering here?" he asks them.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2003)

_Jericho nods,_ "Why don't you fetch my darling wizard, and have her join us for dinner, my treat this evening," _he says to Norri._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2003)

Norri grins and gives Jericho a little salute before heading upstairs to Whitney's room. He knocks and waits for a response.

"A few of us are downstairs and were wondering if you'd like to join us for dinner? Jericho's shout," he says with a smile, "You've been working too much, and we want to thank you for the cloaks, so..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 18, 2003)

Whitney answers the door, clad in a modest silk robe, her hands spotted with ink and her hair a bit askew. She listens to the invintation and blinks as she polishes her glasses. 

"Thank you." smiles. "Give me a bit to clean up and make myself presentable, I've been engaged in my studies a bit long it seems."

About half an hour later, she appears in her more usual neat and somber manner of dress and joins the group (making it a poitn to stay out of reach of Jericho's imfamous pinching hands) and orders a light wine from the servents.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *About half an hour later, she appears in her more usual neat and somber manner of dress and joins the group (making it a point to stay out of reach of Jericho's imfamous pinching hands) and orders a light wine from the servents. *




_*OOC:* Is Whitney wearing the trinket given to her by Jericho?_

_Jericho eyes her with his usual, roguish grin,_ "Now if only the elfy would dine with us, the Fist would be complete, a feast for us this eve, my comrades, a feast for our success, and continued endeavors!"

_Jericho stands, and throws back the flap of his new cloak, wearing expensive, finery, and no armor, and his elegant yet deadly enchanted blade at his hip, along with a dagger, he raises his cup,_ "I propose a toast, my comrades, to the Fist of Duvik!"_ he shouts loudly, _"We have overcome many foes, and our success, has brough us wealth, prestige, and to the people of Duvik, some peace of mind.  But now my friends, we face great and terrible war, we must look the spectre in the eye, and we must not fear.  We shall be triumphant, by Moradin's Hammer, by the strength of the wee folk, by the bow of the elves, and by the courage of men, we shall prevail.  A toast to the Fist, a toast to the Sherrif, and a toast to victory!"

_Jericho pauses, allowing the crowd to enjoy the toast, before continuing in a more softer, and dignified tone,_ "But my news shall not end there gentlemen, and gentle ladies," _leering at the women of the room, settling on poor Whitney,_ "Today I, Jericho Ibn al-Sufaed, announce my intentions to court the beautiful, and much too intelligent for her own good Whitney Delnoir, she accepted my gift of courtship, and along with it, my heart."

_With that final statement, Jericho bows to Whitney, and takes a seat with his companions once more, very pleased with himself._


----------



## Mirth (Jul 19, 2003)

"I was going to say 'Sorry I'm late' but I'm glad I wasn't too late to miss that," Tarowyn says as he arrives immediately after Jericho's announcement. He eyes one of the serving maids, "Bring a round of whatever the dwarf's drinking, miss. I think we're all gonna need a stiff drink. Better make it a double for the lady." The elf chuckles and then rolls his eyes at Whitney, "This is sort of a denouement now, I suppose, but thanks for the cloak..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 19, 2003)

"Courtship gift?" blinks as she touches the amulet (and she is wearing it) "I.. didn't realize that you were so.. ardent Jericho."
Looks a bit stunned. "I can't say that I'm .. not impressed.. but..still.. this is sudden.. I've no dowry.. Father hasn't been told." _Father will have lion cubs _ Whitney thinks to herself in shock. _ He'd.. _ Her mind is unable to think what her father would say. She knew her half brother would find it quite amusing, but he found everything she did amusing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 20, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"Courtship gift?" blinks as she touches the amulet (and she is wearing it) "I.. didn't realize that you were so.. ardent Jericho."
> Looks a bit stunned. "I can't say that I'm .. not impressed.. but..still.. this is sudden.. I've no dowry.. Father hasn't been told." Father will have lion cubs  Whitney thinks to herself in shock.  He'd..  Her mind is unable to think what her father would say. She knew her half brother would find it quite amusing, but he found everything she did amusing. *




"Jericho needs no dowry, I plan to make myself very wealthy, and powerful by my own hand, what is mine can and will be yours," _Jericho boasts,_ "You do not have to think of it now, take your time, I am sure you will make the right decision before long, now everyone eat up, we celebrate, we feast, and perhaps _make_ merry..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 20, 2003)

Whitney shakes her head, but keeps quiet, distressed how to deal with her companion. -He doesn't understand me at all, what I wish.. who I am.. or what my duties might one day be-


----------



## Mirth (Jul 20, 2003)

Tarowyn intercedes when he sees Whitney's distressed and confused face, taking the D'orite aside and whispering to his boisterous friend, "Jericho, you've picked quite a public stage to present your question. It seems more fitted to your outgoing demeanor than to our lady's more reserved nature. Perhaps you two should retire to a more private area so that you can discuss matters more freely... And I _don't_ mean naked discussion, you randy goat. If you truly wish to win Whitney's heart, your path should start with her mind, not her legs."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 20, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn intercedes when he sees Whitney's distressed and confused face, taking the D'orite aside and whispering to his boisterous friend, "Jericho, you've picked quite a public stage to present your question. It seems more fitted to your outgoing demeanor than to our lady's more reserved nature. Perhaps you two should retire to a more private area so that you can discuss matters more freely... And I don't mean naked discussion, you randy goat. If you truly wish to win Whitney's heart, your path should start with her mind, not her legs." *




_Jericho pauses thinking... his brow actually furrowing,_ "Hmmm... I had not thought of that, her introverted nature, may have been taken aback by my machismo.  You speak wise words, perhaps a private chat, would be best, and I will focus on this mind you speak, of, and not on the legs, that I hold so dear, or other choice ample parts, of the lady wizard."

_Jericho pats Tarowyn on the shoulder,_ "Excuse me elfy, I know my company will be missed, but perhaps this is for the best."

_Jericho returns to the table,_ "Whitney a moment of your precious time," _Jericho uses the noble training of his birth, and acts like a gentleman for once, a D'orite gentleman, but a gentleman nonetheless._

_Jericho will lead Whitney outside, if she allows and speak with her,_ "It was brought to my attention that my words iun such a public place may have been out of place, please I mean no grievance, speak with me, what ius it that your heart and mind desire, it is just us now, Whitney."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 20, 2003)

"I.. I know little of marriage and what I have seen is not.. well to my liking. I see little need for it at this time.. and no offense Jericho, I .. well I have goals I wish to seek before I go on to the task of marriage and child rearing." looks at him calmly, a bit more certain. "I.. need to prove myself in ways I can't if I'm married. I hope you understand."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"I.. I know little of marriage and what I have seen is not.. well to my liking. I see little need for it at this time.. and no offense Jericho, I .. well I have goals I wish to seek before I go on to the task of marriage and child rearing." looks at him calmly, a bit more certain. "I.. need to prove myself in ways I can't if I'm married. I hope you understand." *




_Jericho blinked,_ "Marriage?" _he plays it off, with a look of shock,_ "you think I want to get married, why, that was just my way of saying, hey _my place or yours._  I mean you have been shuttered up so long, you could use a good roll in the hay," _Jericho slaps her rump, shaking his head,_ "Ye can seek your goals, I won't stand ye way, I am just letting you know you got an admirer, for your charms.  No need to take that to extremes, though."

_Jericho  shrugs, and makes his way back to the inn,_ "Now don't think this is the end of it, not by any means, Miss Delnoir, because once a D'orite decides what he wants, we don't rest till we get it."

_Jericho opesn the door for her, and walks in after her._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2003)

Whitney flushes after the smacking of her rump but stays quiet while Jericho talks. "Okay.. just don't be so. pushy?"

Walks back inside as he holds the door for her. "And I like studying." she says defensively as she blushes and rejoins the rest of the party.


----------

